# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Any time now....

## AbranV

They're getting closer to morphing! Front legs should be popping anytime


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

ah!! this is the exciting time!! like when you're in the delivery room and the doctor is yelling "push!" and you're doing all you can do from getting that left hook because you put her in that pain, but you keep trying to sneak a peek to see the head? yeah, it's kinda like that. you'll be peeking every 20 minutes or so, hoping to see that leg pop out.  :Smile:

----------


## AbranV

I'm so happy I went with tadpoles even though it's not the usual starting point. Watching them change has been a really amazing experience. It's almost unbelievable how much they can change from one day to the next, and very exciting watching the spots and colors starting to show.

I'm hoping to be lucky enough to film one or two popping their arms. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## bill

i agree. my mints were my first tads. i really enjoyed raising them. it was a truly amazing experience.

----------


## AbranV

Not to change the subject, but have you ever seen this in a tadpole?

I haven't found anything online, but it looks like an external gill.



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## AbranV

From a few minutes ago...


Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

I have never seen that in a tad. Not that I have a wealth of experience in tadpoles. Sorry bud. But if it doesn't seem to be affecting the tad, I wouldn't worry about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AbranV

No arms yet, but soonhttps://vimeo.com/141969171https://vimeo.com/141969208

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AbranV

One down four more to go......

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## AbranV

And a few more......

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations !
Thanks for taking the time to get the photos up.

 :Butterfly:

----------

